# Updates on all the AMA Rescues on the West Coast



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Whew, It has been a crazy few weeks with all the rescues and getting them all vetted and ready for their new homes. 
Special Thanks go out to all my VERY HARD WORKING foster homes that go above and beyond for all the special kids and all their needs.
Thanks to Bronwyn, Judy, Deb, Linda, Dawn, Sarah, Christine, Sharon and Betty, who have opened their hearts and homes to our rescues. Without them we would not be able to help. 
We have had 28 dogs in our foster homes on the West Coast the past month and are now starting to get them all into their new forever homes.
Rex, Giovanni, Skittles and 3 of the puppies have been adopted in the past week. Quigley, Buddy, Gigi, Melody all have adoptions pending and will be placed this week , we hope. 
All of this is very exciting for us, but also such a heart break to the fosters that are caring for them. They have taken the starved, mistreated, abandoned dogs into their homes and shown them love, feed them and helped them to be good citizens by teaching good potty habits etc. Much time, effort and love go into this work.
How do you thank people for doing this job?? 
I dont have the words, but can only sing their praises to all of you.
Thanks to you great gals, Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's so wonderful that the rescues are going to furever homes. I know that the foster will miss them, but I'm sure they're happy that each has found such a great new home. 

Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks to all of you wondeful people who helped out the furbabies!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: So bittersweet. To think of what could have become of all these poor, sweet fluffs and to think of the life breathed into them (and even given to them in birthing them) I think that our thanks pales in comparison to the thanks they must see in each and every one of those small faces.:heart::heart: 
We are forever indebted to all of you - Edie, Bronwyn, Judy, Deb, Linda, Dawn, Sarah, Christine, Sharon and Betty - and also your family members for doing so much for those who are the most vulnerable. You are all so very special and dear to all of us.:ThankYou:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

You fosters are fantastic!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for the happy update Edie. Thanks to you and your wonderful rescue people these dogs got a chance at a happy life. You are all angels.


----------

